# Dog killed another pidge but this was not my falt got 4 eggs and baby



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi 

Im sorry i have'nt been on lately my internets playing up im at a m8s house on her comp so........

Well sadly my rotty killed another pidge this one was a baby he kept on coming out the shed and out onto the yard but one night my shed door broke and i had to just lean it up he came out 2 times and i found him 2 times and put him back safe but unfortunatly he was not 3rd time lucky  

Now i have made a little hatch at the top of my shed door that opens and closes so NO more babys get out.....

Luckys egg hatched and beings the parents are both black the girl musta been with my dove because she is mostly white and i did think they were loyal to their partners?
but shes beuatiful anyway lol....................And she has laid another egg 

Tailess pigeon is no longer tailess and has laid 2 eggs with my dove although i may take one away as i dont no her abilities........

daisy has laid 1 eggs but she will lay another soon but she always throws one out clever girl lol she obviously nows her limits 

well thats it for a bit and o yes we still got the rats  

Heather x x x x


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

It is too bad that your dog keeps killing your birds and hasn't figured out they are no threat to him/her. Have you tried to put the rotti in another part of your yard where he can't get to the birds? As many birds as I do rehabbing I couldn't have a dog that doesn't like the birds, matter of fact my Black lab likes them and is even kind of scared of my pet indoor pigeon, guess I am lucky there.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sorry about all the losses that you have had, Heather, and I know that you are still young, but you have to start acting responsibly to the animals in your care.

If you knew that the shed door was broken, that the baby was getting out and that your dogs kill birds, then in my opinion you really should have either taken the pigeon to a place of safety or kept the dogs indoors until the shed had been repaired.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The time to make sure the baby couldn't get out was after it first came out. Trusting to luck is just not enough - you have a duty to the birds to make absolutely sure they are safe!

John


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

If you are going to continue keeping animals you need to step up to the plate and take resposibility for their safety. Both times your dog killed one of your birds the situation could have been avoided.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Heather,

I don't mean to come down hard on you, but I agree with the others here. It seems that most times you post we have to hear about another pigeon death that could have been avoided, or a problem like the rats that doesn't get resolved. I know you are young and we all make mistakes and learn from them, but you have had good advice from a lot of knowledgeable members here in the past to help you avoid such mishaps with your pigeons lives. It really saddens me (and I'm sure others) to read of such tragedies. Are you really able to look after your birds, eggs and babies????

Lindi


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Heather, you probably think we are so mean here on this site but we are most certainly not, we are all here to help others and I came with a thought, ask yourself which means more the dog or the birds? Maybe try to raise 1 instead of both. It is alot of responsibility and knowledge and that is only part of it. Fix the door ASAP possibly get that dog into some training classes and possibly fix a special space that the younger birds who can't fly as well can go but the dog cant get to. Good Luck


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Im sorry to hear that your poor squab has been killed. 

The only thing you can do now is make shur your hole entire shed is completly sealed in from any predetors and that no pigeons can get out unless you let them out.DO NOT!! let your dog ever see your pigeons in the shed because he might try to get into the shed and you would not want that to happen.If your going to have more pigeons and eggs on the way you should be prepared for all things but most of all where they will be sleeping and having young ones thats the place that needs lots of checking out look for any gaps and holes that the pigeons can get threw.Racoons are very smart so be careful of those animals too they could open a shed lock if they can reach it so place the lock as high as you can.Even put wood against the door if you have too.

Now if your going to have more pigeons please please just make shur its completly safe for them i mean i realy think its a very bad idea having pigeons and a dog that will kill them chances are if somthing is not done it can happen again.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Dog killed another pidge but this was not my falt got 4 eggs and baby*

Who's fault is it Heather? I hope you are not blaming your dog.  
The repairs need to be taken care of immediately. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Heather, I am so sorry to hear of your latest bird's death.

How is your dad doing? Would he be able to help you fix the pigeon's cage to keep them from wandering out? Maybe another relative or friend could help you with this as well as the continuing rodent problem.


----------

